
All the Taxes - sajad_burritos
http://allthetaxes.com
======
sajad_burritos
Howdy! Me and a friend built out an online calculator that models your tax
payments over a life time (assuming a static salary). It also shows which
agencies and services your money is used for.

Would love some feedback. Does the site make sense? What do you think of the
design? Did you find it interesting?

Criticism more the welcome!

Thanks!!!

